# Job search in Abu Dhabi



## ammaartahir (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear all, 

I am doing Masters in engineering in Abu Dhabi and according to my contract, I have only been given a single accommodation. I am married and my wife has just completed her M.Phil in Analytical Chemistry. I want to bring her here in Abu Dhabi and now a days we are looking for a job for her. Without her job, it would be difficult for us to manage our expenses. Could someone please advice what strategy we must adopt to find a job for her as soon as possible? 

Thank you very much in advance

Regards,

Ammaar


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

? Not sure what you are asking. 

I am guessing she is qualified to work in the oil/gas/water treatement/etc type positions. Find the companies in those areas, and apply directing with them.


----------

